# Playstation 2 Emulator PCSX2 schmiert ab



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir gedacht das ich vielleicht durch die neue Hardware auch besser mit PCSX2 Zocken kann, denn vorher mit dem AMD gab es bei Gran Turismo 4 in manchen Rennen extreme FPS einbrüche. 

Alles schön und gut, aber mit dem Intel kann ich gar kein Spiel wirklich Zocken und die stützen spätestens nach dem Menü ab. Woran kann das liegen? Es macht sich in soweit bemerktbar das der Emulator hängen bleibt und ich nur noch die Maus bewegen kann und nur den Reset Knopf wieder zugriff bekomme.


----------



## PHENOMII (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
welche PCSX2-Version benutzt du denn?

Lieben Gruß
PHENOMII


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2013)

Die neuste 1.0.0. Habe die auch schon neu installiert und geladen. Einfach alles auspobiert, aber schmiert immer nach dem menü ab. Bei GT4 zum Beispiel sobald ich Fahren will.


----------



## PHENOMII (16. Februar 2013)

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde 

Kannst du eventuell mal Screens von deinen PCSX2-Einstellungen machen?
Würde da gern mal einen Blick drauf werfen...


----------

